# 6/12/ Pensacola Beach Bull in the Surf



## jcollins012 (Jul 22, 2011)

I fished the surf for the first time at Pensacola Beach yesterday evening.. I usually go to Perdido, but I was closer to Pensacola Beach so I thought I would give it a try.. I stopped at Bob Sikes Bridge to throw my net for Pinfish and loaded down a few dozen and headed over the bridge.. I got out there around 6:30ish and this fish was landed at 7:30. I was using a double drop rig, like I typically use for Pompano in the surf, with Eagle Claw 4/0 circle hooks and a 2oz pyramid sinker. The rod is a 7ft Signature Series Surf rod, reel is a Penn Pursuit II 6000 series and the line is 20lb Yozuri Hybrid, the drop rig was made from the same Yozuri line. I threw out from the shore and landed just before the sand bar. After about a 15 min battle, I snapped some pics and put her back in the water and let her swim away..


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome fish!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice red!


----------



## jcollins012 (Jul 22, 2011)

Its the biggest I have ever caught.. it was a ton of fun!! I would love to catch something in the slot that I can keep, but I'll take that too


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a good'un !


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

those kids sure look happy.everybody having fun at the beach! great pic.
are all of them yours?


----------

